# Windproof Jacket Vs Waterproof Jacket



## flogster (24 Oct 2011)

Morning all, 
not sure if this is a daft question or not, but would appreciate your thoughts/input here as i have done in the past.

Have often seen mention of Windproof Jackets being recommended when tips are sought about commuting attire. I've got a Waterproof Jacket (an Altura Nevis thing) but I do wonder if I'd benefit from having an option/alternative like a windproof jacket as well, specifically for the days where i know rain is not forecast. I've seen advertised a dhb one for less than £30 and am mulling whether or not to get it.

My reason for considering it is the I have base layers and wonder if the Windproof would shield me anymore from the cold/wind, than my waterproof jacket. 

Do any here have a windproof _as well as_ a dedicated waterproof jacket?

Cheers for any advice/opinions given.


----------



## upsidedown (24 Oct 2011)

I don't have a waterproof jacket, i have two Decathlon jackets. One is thin and warms me up quickly on chilly mornings. It's not really waterproof but makes riding in the rain more comfortable. The other one is thicker and warms me up when it's very cold.

The problem with rain-proof clothing is that cycling generates heat, and unless you're willing to spend a lot of money on something that lets heat out, and keeps water out you're going to struggle. 

I find that wearing quick-drying clothing is the best bet. A spare top and pair of socks weighs next to nothing and restores you back to happines in no time.


----------



## BSRU (24 Oct 2011)

In the colder months I mainly wear my windproof jacket as the waterproof is too hot. I only wear the waterproof if it is actually raining which seems not to be very often in the winter.


----------



## HLaB (24 Oct 2011)

For general cycling I prefer to wear a windproof as its more breathable and I can warm up on the ride if necessary but for my old commute leaving first thing in freezing cold weather I preferred a waterproof and not having to warm up (in traffic), the commute was too short to overheat anyway.


----------



## gaz (24 Oct 2011)

I only wear a waterproof jacket if it is going to be torrential rain and very cold.
They are just too hot for the rest of the time.


----------



## amaferanga (24 Oct 2011)

Same as above - windproof most of the time for me in the winter. In fact my winter commuting jacket is only windrpoof on the front and not the sides and back to provide extra ventilation. My commute is less than an hour so the windproof is fine on all but the very coldest wet days (of which there are very few).


----------



## MickL (24 Oct 2011)

Same as the above, I have Ron Hill Cycling windproof top for the those chilly rides(vents under the arms) and waterproof for when its pouring it down which isnt very often, not this year at least.


----------



## fossyant (24 Oct 2011)

Two windproofs here - one for low temperatures and one for very low temps (freezing or below). Both only require a base under them. Waterproof for only when it's hissing down. 

When it was -15 in Jan 2010, and snowing, I had the windproof on and waterproofs over the top.  But that's extreme cold.


----------



## Nebulous (24 Oct 2011)

I have an Altura Cropton windproof jacket, which I received as a freebie with a cycling plus subscription. 

It is surprising how good it is. It packs up very small, goes in a jersey pocket very easily, but really does make a difference when the wind cuts through a jersey. It's not at all waterproof though it will cope with a light shower. The vast majority of the time its all I need on my roadbike. 

I have a short commute and don't wear cycling specific clothing, so I have recently bought a decent lightweight waterproof jacket as well. It's early days, but so far it seems pretty good as well.


----------



## Norm (24 Oct 2011)

Even if it is raining, unless it is very cold I'll just wear a windproof and get wet.


----------



## 4F (24 Oct 2011)

Norm said:


> Even if it is raining, unless it is very cold I'll just wear a windproof and get wet.



Ditto to this. I have a couple of ground effect merino tops and my preference is always these rather than waterproof which just gives the effect of boil in the bag.


----------



## Melonfish (24 Oct 2011)

windproof running jacket by Karrimor at Sports Direct is about £12, the running Gilet is about £8.
i use both depending on weather conditions.
they have pockets on the front and are long enough to cover your bum when you cycle. they stop wind too


----------



## vickster (24 Oct 2011)

Melonfish said:


> they have pockets on the front and are long enough to cover your bum when you cycle. they stop wind too



Why, because they cover your bum?


----------

